# How would you keep the edges around this light post tidy?



## KarmicDebt (Jul 12, 2018)

Is there an easy way? Only way I have been able to get it really tidy is by getting on my hands and knees with hand tools.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I wonder if one of these would work?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah I use a landscape blade to do all my trimming - including around the column in my front lawn.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

Ware, how do you cut the ditch on your side?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

rhanna said:


> Ware, how do you cut the ditch on your side?


Honda HRX, parallel to the road.


----------



## KarmicDebt (Jul 12, 2018)

Great, thanks for the advice. I ordered one. Just noticed, they charged me for tax. This better mean they're in Washington ...

&R Part No	Description	Qty	Discounted Price Each	Total
RAF-PRS-95	Power Rotary Scissors	1	300.00	300.00

Freight Charges 15.85
Sales Tax 29.37
Order Total 345.22


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

KarmicDebt said:


> Great, thanks for the advice. I ordered one. Just noticed, they charged me for tax. This better mean they're in Washington ...
> 
> &R Part No	Description	Qty	Discounted Price Each	Total
> RAF-PRS-95	Power Rotary Scissors	1	300.00	300.00
> ...


Did you mention the TLF discount? I don't see it applied.


----------



## KarmicDebt (Jul 12, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> KarmicDebt said:
> 
> 
> > Great, thanks for the advice. I ordered one. Just noticed, they charged me for tax. This better mean they're in Washington ...
> ...


I didn't know there was a discount


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

KarmicDebt said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > KarmicDebt said:
> ...


I'm sorry someone didn't point this out to you, or you might have overlooked it. Here's the discussion post. If you call Kathy, she might be able to credit your account back, and you need to call them anyway to ask about the sales tax. They're located in NC, but they might have a distributor in WA.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn it looks like @KarmicDebt ordered it from R&R, not Seago.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Oh, RIP.


----------



## KarmicDebt (Jul 12, 2018)

Guess I made more than one mistake. Sure hope this thing works well.


----------

